# IQ sound mp3 player HELP!!!



## ncibulka (Sep 10, 2008)

My IQ sound 1gb mp3 player i just bought is working fine and dandy, except for one problem. I put all my music on it and when I go to play music it plays one song and i have to go through the menus till i get to the main folder to pick the next song. Does anyone know how I can just put it on shuffle or something and listen to all of them at once? There is no shuffle button on my menu or anything unless I'm missing it. If anyone could help it would be a HUGE help. Thanks for your time guys if anyone knows anything please give me some info.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess that it doesn't understand the folder organization. Perhaps it doesn't do folders, or the name of the folder violates a naming restriction? Have you tried putting all the music in the root folder?


----------



## ncibulka (Sep 10, 2008)

how do you put it in the root file?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Without knowing how the player is structured, it's hard to be specific. Do you treat it as a disk when you plug it into the USB connection, or does it have it's own software to load music?


----------



## ncibulka (Sep 10, 2008)

it has its own software and i searched on there for it and i couldnt get it


----------

